
Model for Balancing Consumer Experience with Supply Utilization in a Marketplace - rezashirazian
https://www.yourmechanic.com/blog/optimization-model-for-balancing-consumer-experience-with-supply-utilization-in-a-marketplace-by-xue-han
======
ragarwal6397
Very cool! I've been reading up some about Integer Programming and this seems
like a very interesting problem to solve with that. I would imagine this would
apply across a lot of marketplaces as the author mentions.

------
jatinkumar21
This is a great read. Applies to various on demand businesses.

